# Romanesco: famo du spaghi



## MissLonelyHearts

I am really confused with this sentence, is it slang?
Because I have never heard it before: famo du spaghi

Thank you


----------



## irene.acler

It's a dialect (as I live in the north of Italy I'm not sure if it is napoletano or romano..or maybe something else). But in Italian it is "facciamo due spaghetti", which means "let's cook spaghetti".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Io voto per il romano. =)


----------



## MissLonelyHearts

Ah i understand now, its is because of the dialect
Thank you


----------



## irene.acler

Ok, romano! Thanks IPC.
MLH, you're welcome!


----------



## Salegrosso

Sicuramente non e' napoletano. 
Quasi sicuramente direi anch'io che e' romano.


----------



## MarcoMac

definitivo: *è* dialetto roman*esco*.

And means "let's have some spaghetti". Means "eat".
Can imply "cook", but that's just a byproduct (at the restaurant it's "famo" as well).


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

I agree : in Rome, when you say : "se famo du spaghi" it means "let's have something to eat", and it can be something different from spaghetti.

There is also a gesture for it : point two fingers downwards (towards an imaginary dish) and twist the hand repeatedly imitating the fork when you eat spaghetti.

here's the gesture, and now... buon appetito


----------

